# Lyft emergency Roadside Assistance



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

How many of you pick up riders on the freeway when their car breaks down? Would you help a rider on the freeway go pick up a tire from their house and help them put it on their car on the freeway? I declined those requests and cancelled them. I called lyft support to say why I declined those rides becauss it is a safety issue and so it won't affect my driver account. 

Do you proceed to help as a good sumaritan and possibly get a big tip? 

I don't think it's worth the trouble to pick up someone on the side of the freeway. That is why we have emergency Roadside assistance services and towtrucks, they have all the safety gear and we don't. We are paid too low for the risk of putting your life in danger. Don't do it! It is not worth the cost of an uber/lyft fare.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Exactly. Not my issue. Roadside is cheap. Only 8$ added to a 6 month premium .


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

JayAre said:


> How many of you pick up riders on the freeway when their car breaks down? Would you help a rider on the freeway go pick up a tire from their house and help them put it on their car on the freeway? I declined those requests and cancelled them. I called lyft support to say why I declined those rides becauss it is a safety issue and so it won't affect my driver account.
> 
> Do you proceed to help as a good sumaritan and possibly get a big tip?
> 
> I don't think it's worth the trouble to pick up someone on the side of the freeway. That is why we have emergency Roadside assistance services and towtrucks, they have all the safety gear and we don't. We are paid too low for the risk of putting your life in danger. Don't do it! It is not worth the cost of an uber/lyft fare.


Have picked up customers still on a trip and need to get somewhere. Broke down, sorry to be you. Freeway service patrol will get you off the road.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Got a ping once from the 10 freeway where they broke down. At first I thought it was a misplaced pin for a nearby casino. When I saw where they were I canceled. I am not going to risk my life for $3.


----------



## KurlyKen (Aug 6, 2017)

I have gotten two requests from the expressway. I cancelled both. Too risky


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

Got a ride request in an apartment complex. Tap "Arrived"
Ride was because pas car wouldn't start; I have jumper cables in trunk.
Jumped Pas car. 
Canceled ride. Got cancellation fee.
Plus pas gave me $10 cash.
Helluva deal.

As for expressway pickups, haven't had that, but I would go there first, assess the safety aspect and then make decision.
Remember, GPS Location Errors, might show pas on expressway erroneously. You could lose an easy ride, by not making phone call.


----------

